# Does anyone own these laptops?

## jpc82

I'm thinking of getting a laptop for myself, and I was wondering if anyone owns the ones I'm thinking of getting.

I'm looking at either ones of these:

Dell 600m

Toshiba M1

Toshiba S1

If you have one how well does it work, and what feature were you unable to get working?  I know these are all Centrino's and right now the only way to get the wifi working is with DriverLoader.  What about all the other features?

----------

## JPMRaptor

For Toshiba info see http://linux.toshiba-dme.co.jp/linux/

It's got lots of information for Linux on Toshiba.

----------

## curtis119

I don't know about any of the laptops you have listed but I have an IBM thinkpad T30 and every piece of hardware works including the built-in modem, ethernet card and external video. I use a 2.6 kernel.

----------

## eee

I've got the 600m and I'm quite happy with it.  This is my second laptop, but I got rid of my first back in 99, so I don't have much of a basis for comparison.

You can get the Dell TrueMobile 1300 with it, which is supposed to work with the new ndisloader kernel module.

I'm really hard pressed to come up with anything that's given me a problem with the 600m.  I've heard some complain that the keyboard is flimsy - that when you press one key, nearby keys also move.  I'm a touch typer, so I don't notice and even when I look at the keyboard I don't see what they're complaining about.  I guess one thing that I don't like is the lack of a scroll wheel, but I can live with it.  Oh, I've never really tried to get the tv out to work.

But really, I'm quite happy with it.  I'm running the latest 2.6 test kernel without any problems at all.  It's got a solid graphics card.  It's relatively light.  And the price was right.

I've posted to this forum before about how much I like this laptop.  At some point, I should really talk with Dell about getting some sort of kickback   :Wink: 

----------

## Rhysem

I have the dell 300m, the 600's little brother.

ACPI is broken, even in newer 2.6 test kernels. I probably could get it working with a custom patch but haven't done it yet.

----------

## eee

I haven't had any problems with ACPI on the 600m regardless of kernel version.  There may have been one or two mm builds that broke ACPI for me (but that's pretty much true of everyone, no?).  I can modify the Pentium M process via the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ directory (though that's not bulletproof last time I checked).  I really can't think of any ACPI problems that I've had.

I'm not booting with and ACPI flags - maybe it's just a 300M thing?

----------

## jpc82

Thanks for all the info , this is great.

I'm personally leaning towards the Toshiba S1 with 1.4GHz-1.5Ghz.  From my past experiance I find real Toshiba build laptops are of better quality then Dells.

One question for all the people that got ACPI working with thier S1's, does it support suspending when you close the laptop?

The Only thing that is really holding me back from getting the S1 forsure is the fact that its resulotion is 1024x768

----------

## kwiqsilver

I've heard that people can't get all of the functionality in centrino to work, because intel won't share the specs with the community.

Don't base your decision on my second hand rumor, but definitely do some centrino with linux research before getting a centrino box.

I don't really think centrino is that big of a deal though. It's not much more than the i8xx chipsets with 802.11b bundled in. It reduces power a bit (but not as much as using an OS that doesn't run an "idle" chip at 100% with an idle process). And do you want 802.11b? You might want to get 802.11g (I think it's 'g'), it's faster and has great range. And you can always get a 'b' pc-card pretty cheap now.

----------

## jpc82

Your right, I don't want to base my choice on rumors.  Thats why I asked if anyone has these computers, and can tell me first hand how they work.

As for your other points, from what I have read almost all the functionallity of  the laptops is suported except WiFi(driverloader solves this for now), and ACPI, which dosn't work well on most laptops.

One of the advantages of the dell is the fact that I could also get a 802.11g card in place of the 802.11b.

Also the main advantage of the Centrino's is the batteyr life, the Toshiba S1's can get upto 5 hours!!

----------

## Mambo

http://www.sfu.ca/~saviol/tecras1.htm

I have the tecra s1 and that guys link helped me quite a bit,  I haven't got the wifi working yet that'll come soon,  just got it installed on here in the last few days

----------

## jpc82

Thank you everyone for you help.  Right now I think I will get the Dell 600m, or D600.  

I Really wish the toshiba S1 came with 802.11g, and a screen with a higher resolution then 1024x768, since these are the only reasons why I probably won't get it, which sucks.

----------

## Gandalf_Grey_

I own a Toshiba A20. On mine everything works except the little song switcher buttons on the front (I really don't care) and the SD card reader (I would like to have that though). I don't know about the modem, tbh I have never tried it. 

If anyone knows how to get the SD card reader on a toshiba laptop working I owuld be overjoyed to know about it.

----------

